#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  Pfsense com banco mysql

## kukamax

Boa tarde pessoal estou criando um projeto de internet na praça mas tenho alguma duvidas, é o seguinte.
Quero que os usuário ser cadastra informando o nome, CPF, telefone, e o usuário e senha pra logar no Captive Portal, mas quero os dados em um banco mysql pra mim usa os mais tarde, isso seria uma boa?
desde já obrigado..

----------

